# [Q] Monitor for PC



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 10, 2014)

Before these Questionnaire I would like to tell you something about old monitor.

I was using LG 700E CRT monitor. Product is dead now, some technical information about product is on this link =*www.emarkaz.com/shop/store/items_b.php?product_id=1642
Monitor showing yellowish color and whenever I turn on computer beep sound from monitor comes and lasts for 2-3 min or even more.

1. Budget?
Below 10K strictly. But want good product at minimum price.

2. Display type and size?
Type = You can recommend me both separately LCD and LED.
Size = I don't know which one I should choose. I never used monitor above 16 inch and in square shape only (in school, college). Please provide me good/ideal size.

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Monitor.
I have TV which can be use for monitor LG 32LS4600, but its too big 32" FHD.

4. Ports Required?
Now need VGA port. I don't know about ports. But it should support some known ports. 
If I upgrade or buy new CPU it should support this. Near future, will upgrade CPU.

5. Preferred choice of brand?
None. LG 1st preference, and if quality service is good then other brands also do.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
None.

7. Any other info that you want to share.
FHD, LED and used for mostly new games, and brightness & deeper black. And with IPS panel. Minimum reflection for tube light and bulb.

I want to ask some questions.
FHD or HD, which one should I buy?
LED or LCD?
How much frequency needed? Ideal?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -8500.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nearly 5 stars on flipkart.
Great product.
Below 6k can you suggest with same specs?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Nearly 5 stars on flipkart.
> Great product.
> Below 6k can you suggest with same specs?



Dell E2014H LED 18.5inch -6000.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Dell E2014H LED 18.5inch -6000.



thanks. I was thinking that only. Can you make comparison? How I can get better in this or that? Content wise?
Monitor will be used for all things. (Whole family) 
While upgrading/buying new cpu, do I need to mention which monitor I use or it's not necessary ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thanks. I was thinking that only. Can you make comparison? How I can get better in this or that? Content wise?
> Monitor will be used for all things. (Whole family)
> While upgrading/buying new cpu, do I need to mention which monitor I use or it's not necessary ?



Dell S2240L is much better than Dell E2014H.
While upgrading/buying new cpu, do I need to mention which monitor I use or it's not necessary ? 						
Ans: Its necessary.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Dell S2240L is much better than Dell E2014H.
> While upgrading/buying new cpu, do I need to mention which monitor I use or it's not necessary ?
> Ans: Its necessary.



Thanks. Dell S2240L only.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

decided please close the thread...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2015)

closed.


----------

